
Windows Vista, 7, and Singularity: The New Copland, Gershwin, and Taligent - raganwald
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2008/04/22/windows-vista-7-and-singularity-the-new-copland-gershwin-taligent/
======
wmf
I don't think that MS ever claimed that Singularity would produce a product,
while Taligent was supposed to be a real OS IIRC.

